# troubleshooting



## BowThunder75 (Jul 7, 2011)

This Scott, i am getting static and engine noise through my stereo. I have check and ran a new ground from the radio to the battery and still have the problems


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!
Can you give me more info than that? Like is it a new radio in the car, what about power source? What kind of radio, last time you tuned up the car,etc..........


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

QWelcome to the forum!
Can you give me more info than that? Like is it a new radio in the car, what about power source? What kind of radio, last time you tuned up the car,etc.......... what about a ground loop filter isolated?


----------

